# Held ray handheld steam cleaner £16.99



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/P~153986~Beldray-Handheld-Steam-Cleaner

Link above is this any good ?? Has anyone used one !! :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I've spent countless hours looking for a new steam cleaner. What seems to be
the case is that some are marketed very similarly to razors; give the machine
away and make money on the spares. 

There are machines like this rated at well above 1Kw, though here's the rub.
If your going to make regular use of the brushes, bear in mind that most will
be single session use only, simply because the plastic bristles cannot withstand
both the heat and physical pressure together.

I presently have a Polti and the two extension tubes are hopeless. I've recently
spent half the cost of the machine on replacing them and one of them is 
already at the point of collapse, leaking steam by the handle.

If a hand-held like this is your intention, I'd go for a 1.5Kw or 1.6Kw and use
only the stronger jet of steam. As for brushes, I'd use a separate one with
a good handle and good strong bristles. That'll work out cheaper than buying
replacements that chase good money after bad...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Steam is worse than compressed air dont take any chances with the stuff i only ever used one once about five years ago and i didnt fully know how to set it up so my oppo did it as he knew the pipe failed and i copped a faceful that hurt for a couple of weeks worse than sunburn i was lucky to say the least. Nowerdays i steer clear of steam as i have found that chemicals applied correctly do as good if not better job.
Take a look at a tornador gun. Bit of an outlay for a compressor too but hey who couldnt find "other uses" for a compressor.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies :thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I use my Karcher sc-1020 steamer all the time and it is great. Worth spending the extra for something that is well built and will not blow up in your face!


----------

